# possibility of a non surgical way to do fat removal orbital decompression



## robert777 (Jun 17, 2014)

i would like to ask doctors in here if therevs a possibility of using radio frequency for fat removal orbital decompression in the future for mild cases of graves disease
radio frequency fat reduction is currently being used to destroy belly fat without damaging skin or muscles. i'm hopjng it can be used in the eyes. Thanks in advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I would not even dream of it. Goodness. I had orbital decompression to both eyes. Not only was fat removed but bone from the orbital floor.

And before having any orbital decompression, the patient must be stable at least 18 months after thyroid ablation. Have you had your thyroid removed?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## robert777 (Jun 17, 2014)

hi! it hasn't been removed yet. it's controlled with medication. as for the my eyes, there's proptosis but its relatively minor so orbital decompression can't be considered. that's why I'm hoping someone develops a procedure that won't need surgery


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Somewhere along the line you may wish to just get that thyroid ablated. Then the antibodies will quiet waaaaaaaaaaaay down. My eyes were badly damaged. I had to have 2000 RADS to each eye 3 times a week for 6 weeks concurrent with prednisone. Then I had to wait 18 months for the decompression surgery to make sure all was quiet.

The sooner you get that thyroid ablated, the sooner your eyes will start the recovery process.

Glad you are here; many here have had similar experiences and I am sure they will chime in.


----------



## robert777 (Jun 17, 2014)

wow thats practically all treatment available but yeah i think theres advantage to using agressive treatment early on. i used short-term high dose oral steroids. it helped in my case to stop the swelling. thanks. yup, im considering that. the eyes have quieted down but the proptosis seemed permanent.


----------



## robert777 (Jun 17, 2014)

i couldn't help but think, what if i had taken steriods early on when they symptoms were just tearing. would i have prevented some of the damage because it would have prevented the swelling. but too late for that. 
oh and with regards to the radio frequency used to burn fat heres a link about it http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/health-wellness-articles/fat-removal-procedures-0913 no idea if its possible to use it in the eyes but hopefully someone will be able to make it work


----------

